# 4 1/2 month old caucasian ovcharka



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

More pictures of my pal "Lion" aka "the tank" 
I'm so proud of him. He's such an obedient boy and loves everyone in my family


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

He's adorable and huge. 


I've done some research on the breed and I would someday like to have one.


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you.
Yeah it looks like he's going to shape up to be as a huge as his dad( 35 inches high !)
I'm sure i'll be having my hands full).


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute and nice markings!


----------



## Instinct (Oct 5, 2008)

I never heard of that breed before. I just looked up some pictures and they are quite stunning as adults. Your pup is adorable, I adore the markings and colors.


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you ). It's a wonderful breed, but not for the feint of heart...


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Dang, he is HUGE!  Quite a cute ball of fluff though! lol How are things going with him?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is looking as cute as ever. Mine is finally starting to get her full coat back in. Does your boy enjoy the cold weather (if its been cool where you are)?


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

blackrose said:


> Dang, he is HUGE!  Quite a cute ball of fluff though! lol How are things going with him?


Yeah "Huge" is an understatement...It looks like he's shaping up to be like his dad. 
His dad is around 35 inchs high! even more around the shoulders!
Lion is doing great. 
He gets his hyper moments, his "I'm the tough guy" moments, his mischievous moments. But overall, he's a calm, obedient loving boy



Spicy1_VV said:


> He is looking as cute as ever. Mine is finally starting to get her full coat back in. Does your boy enjoy the cold weather (if its been cool where you are)?


Thank you)
Well it's fall around here. It's starting to get colder but not at full throttle. 
Typical fall weather.
The vet told me that when winter rolls in, his full coat will be on.
So i guess he's still growing winter coat on.
I can't wait to see how it will look like fully grown (the coat).
And yeah he loves cold weather. On colder days, that's when he gets hyper the most (wants to play).


----------

